# Solved: Lenovo B590 wont boot from usb key



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

I've just bought this laptop, and it came with windows 8 preinstalled, and I'm trying to install Windows 7 on it.

I have a bootable usb, which I've used many times to install Windows on my other laptops, but the B590 just wont do it. I feel like I've tried everything. I changed the boot priority order in BIOS with USB HDD as number 1 but it still just boots into windows 8.

I've tried removing everything but USB devices from the boot order, and now I get this boot menu:
http://i.imgur.com/1iV2iaW.jpg

Which is exactly what I want to boot from, but when I press enter to boot from the USB device, nothing happens. It's incredibly frustrating.

The USB device IS bootable with a primary partition. I've used these steps to make it bootable in DISKPART:
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...how-to-deploy-windows-7-from-a-usb-drive.aspx

After having no luck on the B590, I tried booting on the USB on a different computer, and it works perfectly well. Starts installing windows 7. So it seems like the problem is not with my usb device.

I even tried restoring the USB drive and using Lenovo Bootable Generator application to make the usb bootable, with the same result.

Can anyone help?


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

F12 Key at bootup?


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

Which supposedly should open the exact same boot menu I've uploaded an image of. 
Though F12 doesn't work. But I can get the boot menu up by removing the harddrive from the boot list.

But still, it wont boot from USB.

EDIT: I got the boot menu up by pressing F12. Apparently you have to press F12 at the EXACT moment you press the power button.
http://i.imgur.com/SYv53Gf.jpg
But again. Nothing happens when I press enter on the USB drive. The screen just flickers.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Tried a different usb port?


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

Yup. All 3 of them. Same result.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I see you have posted at the Lenovo forums, may be there is something specific to that model laptop that they will know about. Good luck.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Boot mode to legacy, I almost said to try that.


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, that worked.

And thank you to Solid_Cruver from the lenovo forums for this solution:
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-...om-usb-key/m-p/1231959/highlight/false#M46861


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Glad to hear the solution worked for you. Also, looks like there are plenty of win7 drivers for you, always nice to know.


----------



## 5mpx (Oct 9, 2013)

I have had this same issue with Lenovo B590. Boot mode to legacy fixed this.


----------

